# Anyone completed the Meat Goat Producer Certification?



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Langston Univ has a web-based training and certification program for meat goat producers. Looks to be very informative.

http://www2.luresext.edu/goats/training/QAtoc.html


----------



## Ponder (Sep 26, 2012)

That looks interesting. Is there a fee associated with it?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've started an account but not done.of the work. I need too though. Is there a fee?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

It's free to take. $25 for the certificate at the end. I am going to start it.

Here is a better link
http://www2.luresext.edu/goats/training/qa.html


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Oklahoma State University Meat Goat Boot Camp*

OSU has a Meat Goat boot camp every year in October. It's a three day event in Ada, Oklahoma. They cover every aspect of raising meat goats and it is terrific.

DH and I have attended it TWICE. Not because we're slow learners, LOL, but we attended BEFORE we got goats and then 3 years later after we had goats.

It is taught by profs from OSU and Langston, and is very through. People come from all over the USA and even some from Canada.

Call Dr. Dave Sparks office at OSU or go on the website: oklagoats.com.

DonnaBelle


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

DonnaBelle66 said:


> OSU has a Meat Goat boot camp every year in October. It's a three day event in Ada, Oklahoma. They cover every aspect of raising meat goats and it is terrific.
> 
> DH and I have attended it TWICE. Not because we're slow learners, LOL, but we attended BEFORE we got goats and then 3 years later after we had goats.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will check out the one in October in ADA. I have family in Konawa.

I plan on going to the Goat Field Day, at Langston, at the end of this month. I heard it was really good also.

GT


----------



## Vickir73 (Apr 24, 2012)

so since I'm just getting back into goats (and have had several people approach me already about meat goats) do you think this is something that would help me? ( I'm sure I would learn a lot but is it based more for "serious" breeders as opposed to being a "backyard seller"?)


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

The tn ffa puts one on with a college that does goat studies. I'm going in June. May do the online one though....


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Vickir73 said:


> so since I'm just getting back into goats (and have had several people approach me already about meat goats) do you think this is something that would help me? ( I'm sure I would learn a lot but is it based more for "serious" breeders as opposed to being a "backyard seller"?)


You can take the non registered version for free. It looks like a lot of good information wether you have 20 goats or 2000. You can always skip through the parts that don't apply to you now.


----------



## goatmama36 (Apr 17, 2013)

The course is great! The free stuff you can print and it's almost identical to the meat goat handbook Langston puts out. It covers everything. I've done as many courses through them as I could (Langston) ad also OSU Meat Goat Boot Camp. I recommend all! Dr. Sparks is also a great source of info. I call and email him. We also buy our Kikos from him. Since he is an extension agent he can answer a lot. Now that I've moved to Wyoming I sure miss all the goat stuff in Oklahoma.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I am going to the field day this Saturday at Langston.


----------



## goatmama36 (Apr 17, 2013)

GTAllen said:


> I am going to the field day this Saturday at Langston.


You'll love it! All the instructors there are friendly and the people are great. Good way to network


----------



## Ashley Johnson (Oct 3, 2017)

Hey  sorry to dig up such an old post, but I'm interested in hearing more about the OK goat camp.
My husband and I are going this year, and I'm so nervous! I can handle classes and all that,but I hate having to get up in front of everyone and presenting or practicing something. I'm nervous that it will be REALLY hands on, like in the single you out and make you do whatever task in front of the group..
Anyways I know I sound like a baby, I just figured I'd try to get some insight to help calm my nerves 
Thank you!


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

Ashley Johnson said:


> Hey  sorry to dig up such an old post, but I'm interested in hearing more about the OK goat camp.
> My husband and I are going this year, and I'm so nervous! I can handle classes and all that,but I hate having to get up in front of everyone and presenting or practicing something. I'm nervous that it will be REALLY hands on, like in the single you out and make you do whatever task in front of the group..
> Anyways I know I sound like a baby, I just figured I'd try to get some insight to help calm my nerves
> Thank you!


O


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

Calm down. You don’t have to get up in front of the class for any reason. I’ve been twice cause I live in Oklahoma. And because it’s so much fun and informative. When is it this year.


----------



## Ashley Johnson (Oct 3, 2017)

Phew. Thank you! It's 10/16- 10/18


----------



## Calfee Farms (Oct 10, 2017)

I did the Master Meat Goat Producer Certification Course at the University of Tennessee a couple of years ago. It was of course sponsored by UT as well as Tennessee State University. Excellent course!!! I highly recommend it! The course went through all aspects of meat goat production from the economics and business plan, to birthing, disease prevention, and carcass evaluation. The leading experts in the country were there.


----------

